
AI Is Here to Help You Write Emails People Will Actually Read - borski
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/boomerang-using-ai-help-send-better-email/
======
baydinalex
Thanks, Borski! We're really excited about the new tools - it's been a ton of
fun figuring out how to combine the machine learning algorithms to get them to
spit out actionable advice, figuring out how to make them run fast in Gmail
and Outlook, and figuring out how to scale this to 45 million people :)

------
alexfishman
Looking good! Can't wait to try.

